# Kabel für LAN mit 2 PC's



## wolfgang31 (26. Juli 2002)

Für ein LAN mit 2 PC's braucht man normalerweise ein "Crosslink"-Kabel.
Ich habe ein "Crossover"-Kabel. Kannes daran liegen, dass die 2 PC's sich nicht finden?

Falls es jemand weiterhilft die Beschriftung des Kabels:
CAT.5 S-FTP  26AWG 4PAIRS E138922 AWM 2835 60°C CSA ...


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Juli 2002)

Also meines Wissens ist ein Cross-Over-Kabel schon richtig.
Überprüf lieber nochmal die einstellungen an deinen REchnern.
Pinge den anderen Rechner mal an.


----------



## melmager (27. Juli 2002)

sind die link leds an bei den netzwerkarten?

ev kannst du an den steckern die adernfarbe sehen wenn die reihenfolge gleich ist haste kein crosskabel :-(


----------



## sam (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *wenn die reihenfolge gleich ist haste kein crosskabel :-( *


was soviel heisst wie: lötkolben raus


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Juli 2002)

@Sam

Wieso Lötkolben?
Dafür gibt es doch Krimp- (oder wie auch immer) Zangen.
Da muss er nur den RJ45-Stecker aufmachen und die Kabel anders verlegen. Aber bevor er sowas macht soll er sich halt ein richtiges Crossover kaufen. Ist einfacher und billiger als eine Zange kaufen.


----------



## sam (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Wieso Lötkolben?*


oder so...aber ich steh halt auf lötkolben


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Juli 2002)

@Sam
Du nimmst halt immer den einfachsten Weg oder?


----------



## sam (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *@Sam
> Du nimmst halt immer den einfachsten Weg oder?  *


nunja...wenn ichs angelötet hab, dann hält das wenigstens


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

dummerweise sind allerdings die Stecker im Eimer, wenn man die aufmacht! 
Denn die Dinger sind ja "gecrimpt" -> zusammengequetscht!


----------



## sam (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von alex0815 _
> *dummerweise sind allerdings die Stecker im Eimer, wenn man die aufmacht!
> Denn die Dinger sind ja "gecrimpt" -> zusammengequetscht! *


deshalb sind die aber nicht im eimer wenn man die aufmacht...


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

also ich wüsst jetz nicht, wie man den Stecker aufmachen, die Adern tauschen und vor allem auch wieder zumachen kann - und da beginnt dann für mich auch schon die Definition von "futsch"...


----------



## sam (31. Juli 2002)

da kommt mein liebling ins spiel: mr. lötkolben

ausserdem gibt es crimpzangen auch zu kaufen...


----------

